# Дегидратация L4-L5



## win-zip (27 Янв 2008)

*Две протрузии по 5 мм. Разные мнения*

Здравствуйте. Меня зовут Вита. Я из Украины. Пишу по поводу хронических болей в пояснице, продолжительностью 8 лет.
Началось все вследствии сидячей работы. Сначало потянуло ногу по ходу седалищного нерва, затем начались тянущие боли в области поясницы.
Прошла курс мануальной терапии, после чего состояние резко ухудшилось, с резкими прострелами попала в неврологическое отделение стационара. Сделали рентген позвоночника, показало сколиоз. Сказали, что это мышечная боль, лечение сводилось к уолам кетанова. Назначили курс иглорефлексотерапии, но в следствии реакции острой боли, пришлось отказаться. Выписали через 2 недели без улучшений. Летом поехала на грязи. Делали подводную вытяжку, грязевые ванны. Опять эффект - 0.  В прошлом году ездила в Киев в институт нейрохирургии сделали томографию.

Вот результаты.

На серии МР томограмм несколько снижена интенсивность МР сигнала от
L4-L5 м/п диска на Т2 ВИ, как следствии его дегидратации.На остальном протяжении м/п диски не изменены. Очаговых патологических изменений не выявлено. Каудальные отделы спинного мозга и корешки конного хвоста без очаговых изменений интенсивности МР сигнала. Переднезадний размер позвоночного канала на уровне L3 до 1,55 см.

Заключение
МР признаки хондроза на уровне L4-L5. 
Сказали-нечего оперировать и выписали.

Два месяца назад прошла курс физпроцедур фонофарез с мазью хондроксид. Помогло ровно на неделю. 
И опять эти стреляющие, тянущие, выкручивающие боли, особенно на погоду, так на стенку лезу.
Единственное что снимает боль это найз. На сутки становиться легче.

Я в отчаянии. Скажите пожалуйста может ли дегидратация давать такие боли? У кого есть опыт исцеления от такого недуга? И что это может быть за диагноз ?

Сдавала всевозможные анализы, ревмопробы, на СОЕ, на всевозможные инфекции-все отритцательное.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Янв 2008)

А снимки можете выставить?


----------



## Ирина Игоревна (28 Янв 2008)

выложите снимки. 
то,что найз снимает боль- уже хорошо, есть перспектива,что существуют методы борьбы с Вашими болезнями


----------



## win-zip (6 Фев 2008)

*Небольшие протрузии. Ничего серьезного, а боль сильная*

Здравствуйте, у меня очень похожая ситуация с Оле по симтомам и по схеме лечения, не буду описывать долгие хождения по мукам. Вобщем результат МРТ 2001 года 

2 протрузии дисков поясничного отдела по 5 мм

Консервативное лечение дало только ухудшение, от операции-выпаризации отказалась, поехала в Киев, сделала МРТ в 2007 году, результат 

Дегидратация дисков поясничного отдела, признаки хондроза. Все

Получается, протрузии ушли, боли остались. Пародоксальная ситуация.
Напрашивается вопрос. ГДЕ ЖЕ ИСТОЧНИК БОЛИ?
Занимаюсь ЛФК, тренирую потихоньку мышцы спины. После этого ровно час чувствую себя прекрасно, спина как бы натянута. Потом опять на круги свои. Такое ощущение, что позвонки наезжают друг на друга, затем разъезжаются, зажимают эти седалищные нервы.
Вспомнилось выражение в посте  "Скребущие кости"- это наверное обо мне.

А началась эта беда после того, как после подвижного, активного образа жизни резко сменила на сидячий, неподвижный. Все очень банально. Начала затекать поясница, затем болеть; тянущие, стреляющие боли по ходу седалищных нервов.

Вопросы ко всем:

1  Куда могли деться протрузии?
2  В чем может быть причина болей ?(гинекологию, рак, герпес, хламидию,
 язву, вирусный гепатит, ревматоидный артрит, малярию, болезнь    Бехтерева отбрасываем)
3  Нужно ли было делать операцию ?
4  Как объяснить разъезжающиеся позвонки?
5  Почему организм на иглоукалывание и мануалку реагирует ухудшением?
6 Возможный, предполагаемый диагноз?

Очень надеюсь на отзывы. С уважением.


----------



## win-zip (6 Фев 2008)

*Небольшие протрузии. Ничего серьезного, а боль сильная*

Огромное спсибо, Оле, что не остались равнодушны. Вы знаете на меня тоже эти врачи-палачи (я не говорю за всех) смотрели как на дурочку, даже направляли к психотерапевту. А я то знаю, причина в позвоночнике. 
Всем желаю долгого и крепкого здоровья. Болеть очень унизительно.


----------



## Helen (7 Фев 2008)

*Две протрузии по 5 мм. Ошибка МРТ?*



> Вопросы в студию:
> 
> 1 Куда могли деться протрузии, или это ошибка МРТ?
> 2 В чем может быть причина болей ?(гинекологию, рак, герпес, хламидию,
> ...



1. Возможна ошибка в интерпретации изображения, если покажете снимки, наши специалисты предложат свою версию такого расхождения.
2. Причина болей не всегда в протрузиях и грыжах, компрессия может иметь и другие причины (мышцы, окружающие ткани, их патологический спаз, отек).
3. Исходя из приведенной выше информации показаний к оперативному лечению у Вас не было.
4.???
5. Возможно неверная техника мануальной терапии. По поводу иглорефлексотерапии - если ухудшение возникло после одновременного лечения с мануальной терапией, возможно отрицательный эффект можно "списать" на нее. 
6. Необходим осмотр невролога и сами снимки (МРТ).


----------



## win-zip (7 Фев 2008)

*Две протрузии по 5 мм. Ошибка МРТ?*

Огромное спасибо, Helen за отзыв, хоть немного разъяснилось


----------



## win-zip (17 Фев 2008)

*Протрузии дисков 5 мм. Разные мнения*

Здравствуйте, Мне 35 лет. Длительное время беспокоят боли в спине и по ходу седалищного нерва в левой ноге, боли чтобы сказать невыносимые-нет, но достаточно неприятные и длительные, плюс слабость, быстрая утомляемость, скованность, чувство напряжения в ногах. Все это началось в 2001 году после продолжительгого стресса и длительной сидячей работы.
Медикаментозное лечение (электрофарез, диклофенак, ИРТ и многое другое улучшения не приносят) Начали ставить диагноз депрессия, но как я понимаю, это как следствие длительных болей. Лечилась у психотерапевта, но безуспешно.

Сделала МРТ результат 
На серии Т1 и Т2 ВИ определяется дегенерация межпозвоночного диска 
L4 c протрузией его до 5 мм с незначительной компрессией дурального мешка и протрузией диска L5 до 5 мм с компрессией дурального мешка и левой корешковой воронки на  на фоне бокового стеноза канала и оссификации задней продольной связки

Заключение Протрузия L4,L5. Оссификация задней продольной связки на уровне L4-S1  Боковой стеноз канала на уровне L5-S1

Предлагали вапоризацию дисков в Запорожье.
засомневалась, поехала в Киев в институт нейрохирургии им Ромаданова.

Там дали другое заключение
На серии МРТ несколько снижена интенсивность сигнала от L4-L5 м/п диска на Т2 ВИ, как следствие его дегидратации. На остальном протяжении м/п диски не изменены. Очаговых патологических изменений в телах, дугах, отростках не выявлено.
 Каудальные отделы спинного мозга и корешки конского хвоста без очаговых изменений интенсивности сигнала.
 Пепеднезадний размер позвоночного канала на уровне L3 до 1,55см

Заключение признаки хондроза L4-L5

Киевские нейрохирурги сказали оперировать нечего и отправили домой.

Вопрос к уважаемым врачам:
1 Почему такое расхождение в МРТ и показаниях к операции?
2 Если только признаки хондроза, тогда как объяснить стойкий болевой синдром, неужели из за дегидратации?

Извините за качество снимков


----------



## win-zip (17 Фев 2008)

*Протрузии дисков 5 мм. Разные мнения*

Вот снимки МРТ


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Фев 2008)

*Протрузии дисков 5 мм. Разные мнения*



> 1 Почему такое расхождение в МРТ и показаниях к операции?


Снимки были одни и те же?



> 2 Если только признаки хондроза, тогда как объяснить стойкий болевой синдром, неужели из за дегидратации?


Мышцы, связки суставы, эмоции - это все возможные причины.
А что болит на сегодняшний день?



> Извините за качество снимков


Да уж, а какого они года?


----------



## win-zip (17 Фев 2008)

*Протрузии дисков 5 мм. Разные мнения*

Спасибо Доктор Ступин, что как всегда не остались равнодушны.
1) Снимки были не одни и те же, выложенные снимки 2001 года ( где обнаруженны 2 протрузии по 5 мм)
 Другие снимки 2006 года пока нет технической возможности выложить, они на рентгеновской пленке.
 Они мой взгляд ни чем не отличаются, хотя более качественные
 Но весь парадокс в том, что  МРТ спустя 5 лет оказалось лучше, чем предыдущее.

2) Сильных болей к счастью нет, но беспокоит общая скованность, ноющие, тянущие боли во всех  мышцах, хруст в позвоночнике, ощущение что позвонки как бы соскальзывают друг относительно друга.

3) Еще на рентгене позвоночника у меня сколиоз 1 степени и таз немного перекошен в одну сторону.

4) А Вы видете какие то нарушения на этом МРТ?

5) Может ли сколиоз и перекос таза давать такие боли как у меня.

Уважаемый Доктор Ступин, буду очень признательна за любую информацию.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Фев 2008)

*Протрузии дисков 5 мм. Разные мнения*



> 1) Снимки были не одни и те же, выложенные снимки 2001 года ( где обнаруженны 2 протрузии по 5 мм)
> Другие снимки 2006 года пока нет технической возможности выложить, они на рентгеновской пленке.
> Они мой взгляд ни чем не отличаются, хотя более качественные
> Но весь парадокс в том, что  МРТ спустя 5 лет оказалось лучше, чем предыдущее.


Это нормально, 5 лет организм боролся, вот и справился.


> 2) Сильных болей к счастью нет, но беспокоит общая скованность, ноющие, тянущие боли во всех  мышцах, хруст в позвоночнике, ощущение что позвонки как бы соскальзывают друг относительно друга.


Те самые неврологические проявления остеохондроза позвоночника.



> 3) Еще на рентгене позвоночника у меня сколиоз 1 степени и таз немного перекошен в одну сторону.


Таз перекошен (наверное нога короче), отсюда и сколиоз.



> 4) А Вы видете какие то нарушения на этом МРТ?


Незначительные, неважные



> 5) Может ли сколиоз и перекос таза давать такие боли как у меня.


Нет.
Анализ крови, мочи, свежий томограф.


----------



## win-zip (18 Фев 2008)

*Протрузии дисков 5 мм. Разные мнения*

Спасибо Доктор Ступин, после Ваших ответов стало как то легче.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Фев 2008)

*Протрузии дисков 5 мм. Разные мнения*

Доктор, а Я после лечения буду играть на скрипке.
Будете.
Странно, никогда не играл, а после лечения буду!!!


----------



## win-zip (16 Мар 2008)

Здравствуйте. Не знаю с чего начать. Вобщем мое состояние в последнее время ухудшилось, ни сидеть , ни стоять, ни ходить без боли. Пошла к очереному врачу (23 по счету!) без всякой надежды уже на помощь. 
Но к моему удивлению доктор оказался очень внимательным, тщательно изучил все мои снимки, выслушал и осмотрел мой позвоночник. 
И поставил ясный диагноз-ДДПП, спондилоартроз позвоночно крестцовых сочленений. (До этого ставили все депрессию и астено-невротический синдром, ну никак не могли отличить мышечную боль от суставной) 

Назначил 4 блокады Лидокаин, Витамин В12, Дексаметазон, Мидокалм.
Блокады уже сделали, боль уменьшилась. Вчера была мягкая растяжка и ИРТ. Меня смутила реакция на иглорефлексотерапию - боль была просто несностной, доктор был очень огорчен, сказал, что это как бы ведущий метод в лечении, предложил подумать до понедельника.

Вот хочу спросить:

1 С чем может быть связана такая реакция на иглы?
2 Всем ли подходит этот метод?
3 Стоит ли терпеть боль от этих игл ради достижения результата?
4 Еще врач ничего не сказал за корсет, как Вы думаете стоит его поносить?

Спасибо за ответы.


----------



## Ell (16 Мар 2008)

меняя обувь каждый день на новую, можно мозоли натереть.
У Вас нет правильного подхода к лечению. Посему, на мой взгляд, толку не будет.


----------



## win-zip (16 Мар 2008)

ELL, я Вас что то совсем не поняла. Я выполняю все рекомендации врача. Что я делаю не так по - Вашему я не знаю.


----------



## Ell (16 Мар 2008)

win-zip написал(а):


> Пошла к очереному врачу (23 по счету!)


вот что неверно. 23 врача - 15 мнений минимум! это я прикидываю, что Вы попадали всё же к специалистам.
Нельзя разбрасываться.
Нужно остановиться и пройти КУРС!
не бывает быстрого эффекта, если есть проблема с позвоночником.
Год минимум!
И смена врачей только усугубляет Ваше состояние.
Вы поймите одну простую вещь - поход к врачам и нулевой эффект после - психическая нестабильность и проблема!

И еще просьба - исправляйте ошибки в своих сообщениях.


----------



## win-zip (16 Мар 2008)

Уважаемая Ell, спасибо за ответ. Я хотела ответить по по воду 23 врачей, 
они мне диагноза не могли поставить правильного, не говоря о лечении.
Я 3 раза лежала в стационаре, назначали обезболивающее, антидепрессанты. Диагноз ставили - депрессия, астено-невротический синдром. Что мне из этого могло помочь?


----------



## Ell (16 Мар 2008)

Вот мы и определились - депрессия.
Давайте найдем причину дискомфорта, уберем ее и станет гораздо легче. Правда.
Без таблеток.
Покопайтесь в себе, ответьте честно самой себе ЧТО мешает.
Чем смогу - помогу. В борьбе.


----------



## win-zip (16 Мар 2008)

Я понимаю, депрессия есть, но это следствие, а не причина болезни. А боль у меня физическая, и исходит из воспаленных суставов.


----------



## Ell (16 Мар 2008)

не соглашусь.
Депрессия  дает массу проблем.
И давайте определимся четко ЧТО болит. Ведь Вы тему назвали L4-5, а не суставы  
Человек с позитивным настроем, самодостаточный и т.п. не будет менять 23 врача и просто займется тем, что вызывает дискомфорт.
Физическая боль? В стационар - мое мнение. И не надо говорить, что это нереально и не поможет.
Действовать надо, а не загонять себя в поиски лучшего.


----------



## win-zip (16 Мар 2008)

С диагнозом, слава Богу определились. Спондилоартроз крестцовых сочленений. Дегидратация дисков такую боль не дает.


----------



## Ell (16 Мар 2008)

моя рекомендация - описание всего на сегодняшний день. подробно.


----------



## win-zip (16 Мар 2008)

Сейчас ноющая, ломящяя боль в районе крестца, отдающая в ягодицы, бедра. Резкая ограниченность в движениях: в наклонах влево, вправо, вперед, назад. Со слов врача, у меня проблема не в самих дисках, а в суставах таза. До этого никто из врачей такого диагноза не ставил.


----------



## Ell (16 Мар 2008)

результаты обследований, назначения и тп.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Мар 2008)

win-zip написал(а):


> Сейчас ноющая, ломящяя боль в районе крестца, отдающая в ягодицы, бедра. Резкая ограниченность в движениях: в наклонах влево, вправо, вперед, назад.



А вот с какими жалобами вы обратились за советом.


> Длительное время беспокоят боли в спине и по ходу седалищного нерва в левой ноге, боли чтобы сказать невыносимые-нет, но достаточно неприятные и длительные, плюс слабость, быстрая утомляемость, скованность, чувство напряжения в ногах.



Когда сдавали последний анализ крови, какое СОЭ, в прежних анализах?


----------



## win-zip (16 Мар 2008)

Спасибо огромное за советы.  Последний раз сдавала анализы год назад.

СОЭ - 10 мм/час
Лейкоциты - 7,2
Лимфоциты - 29

Доктор Ступин, ответьте пожалуйста, если реакция на ИРТ очень болезненная, стоит  продолжать или нет. Очень надеюсь на ответ.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Мар 2008)

Если нетерпимо, то нет.
Если терпимо и хуже после 1 сеанса, то нет.
Если терпимо и лучше (не хуже), то на 2-3 сеансе боль уменьшается, остается последействие-ощущение что иглы остались, до суток.
На 4-5 сеансе, возможно повторение усиления боливо время сеанса и вообще боли.


----------



## win-zip (16 Мар 2008)

Я поняла, что если не терпимо, то и положительного результата ждать не стоит? Так?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Мар 2008)

Если нетерпимо, то боль и напряжение во время прцедуры только разбередить старые раны.


----------



## win-zip (17 Мар 2008)

Спасибо за поддержку и понимание.


----------



## win-zip (27 Мар 2008)

Дорый вечер. Вчера закончила курс лечения.  Скажу честно, после долгих скитаний по многочисленным врачам, это впервые было похоже на лечение:

3 блокады - мидокалм + лидокаин + дексаметазон + Витамин В 12

Мягкая мануальная терапия

Эспол + диклак  - растирки на ночь.

3 блокады внутрисуставно -  траумель + композитум дискус

мукосат 10 уколов, мазь хондроксид, целебрекс, терафлес.

Специальные упражнения.

Немного уменьшились боли, стала спать по ночам. Утром вставать по прежднему тяжело. Врач сказал, что нужно время.

Диагноз: ДДПП. Стеноз позвоночного канала. Люмбалгия с синдромом сакроилеита.

Прощу ответить, поддается ли лечению этот недуг? Сакроилеит и спондилоартроз это одно и тоже или нет? Когда наконец ждать улучшения?


----------



## nopain (27 Мар 2008)

Сакроилеит. Из инета - "прогноз лечения благоприятный"

Полностью поддерживаю Вас насчет "23 врача". Нужен доктор, которому можно доверять. А зачем доверяться человеку, который говорит - "я об этом читала только в институте", или "НПВС не помогли? Будем пить дальше". Пусть не лечат, а хотя бы отвечают на вопросы. А то зачастую и этого нет.

Мне кажется, главное - снизить психосоматическую часть болей. Это скрытый враг №1.
Небольшое улучшение - уже победа. Можно и нужно добавить антидепрессанты. По грамму накапливать позитив.
И по-моему самое эффективное - ЛФК и просто ФК. Проверенный принцип - начать с малого, нет ухудшения - добавить что-то одно, посмотреть результат. Смысл в том, чтобы отсечь упражнение с ухудшением. И главное - испробовать все, заниматься каждый день, до усталости, до пота. Тогда приходит умиротворение - сделано, что можно и как надо. Это единственное, что мы можем сделать сами для себя.


----------



## win-zip (30 Сен 2008)

*Ответ:  Дегидратация L4-L5*

Доброй всем ночи. Вот прошло пол года после начала лечения. Хотела поделиться некоторыми результатами.

После выполнения всех назначений врача могу заметить следующие изменения.

1 Боль утихла от сильной до терпимой
2 Отказалась от обезбаливающих ( пила на протяжении лет семи)
3 Исчезла одеревеннелость ног
4 Наклоняюсь почти без боли ( чуствуется только дискомфорт)

К сожалению осталась утренняя скованность, боли на погоду. Втираю каждое утро хондроксид, хорошо помагает для расхаживания. 

Из всего сделала выводы: Болезни позвоночника- это не те болезни которые лечит просто время. Нужно бороться. И к моему большому сожалению, чуствуется, что уже никогда не стану такой как прежде.

P.S. При сильных болях лучше всего помогали свечи с новокаином и упражнения на растяжку.


----------



## Ell (30 Сен 2008)

*Ответ:  Дегидратация L4-L5*



win-zip написал(а):


> Нужно бороться.
> И к моему большому сожалению, чуствуется, что уже никогда не стану такой как прежде.


Нужно бороться и верить. Станете даже лучше, чем раньше.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Сен 2008)

*Ответ:  Дегидратация L4-L5*

А как выпрямляетесь после наклона? Правильно?


----------



## win-zip (1 Окт 2008)

*Ответ:  Дегидратация L4-L5*

Здравствуйте Доктор Ступин.Наклоняюсь как обычно. А нужно как то по-другому?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Окт 2008)

*Ответ:  Дегидратация L4-L5*

ВЫПРЯМЛЯТЬСЯ, только через согнутые колени.
КАк в школе на физкультуре. Наклон, присест, встали.


----------



## win-zip (1 Окт 2008)

*Ответ:  Дегидратация L4-L5*

Спасибо. А уже наверное сильно расслабилась. Забыла о былом.


----------



## тннета (19 Окт 2013)

Здравствуйте! Зашла на форум получить хоть какую-то информацию. У меня тоже проблемы с позвоночником, может у кого похожее заболевание, подскажите к какому доктору обратиться и что делать? У меня между 4 и5 позвонками нет диска вообще он просто стерся, при этом смещение на 0,5 см, ну и защемление.Не буду углубляться какие я испытываю боли,скажу, что иглоукалывание с блокадой помогло на 1мес., после этого была мануальная, хватило на неделю. Терпеть просто нет сил !!!!


----------



## La murr (24 Окт 2013)

*тннета*, покажите свои снимки, пожалуйста! 
О том, как это лучше сделать: https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/6488/


----------

